# Russian Virgin Queens



## peggjam (Mar 4, 2005)

Here' some more:


----------



## Cristian Radut (Jul 15, 2007)

I like the pictures, but why do you have so different coloured bees around that virgin queen? I saw italian bees and somehow carniolan/caucasian bees. Did you breed in nucleus italian queens and then russians? 

Other thing that i'm curious to figure out: do you in America make difference between a Caucasian and a Russian Queen? Europeans don't...


----------



## peggjam (Mar 4, 2005)

The different colors are due to the make up of the mating nuc, which was started out of my other hives. Yes in the US we make a distiction between the different races of bees, some based on color, others based on area they orginated from.


----------

